# Ceiling mounted clothes rod (one side wall mount, one side ceiling mount)



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

How about this one?


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it. Just be sure to attach with long enough screws (I'd say 1-5/8" minimum) into a ceiling joist. "Hollow core" anchors, toggle bolts, etc. will not hold a lot of wet clothes....


----------



## DCA (Aug 16, 2009)

*How many ceiling brackets do I need?*

Thanks for your quick responses cabinetman and bjbatlanta! I appreciate your help.

Do you think I can just use one of these ceiling brackets, plus one of the open flange brackets on the wall side, (like this one http://www.thehardwarehut.com/catalog-product.php?p_ref=4274)?

Would just one ceiling bracket suffice for wet clothes (one or two washer loads at a time) if I secure it into the joist with extra long screws or is that just wishful thinking on my part?

Thank you for your help!
DCA


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't know how much ceiling you have to go through, but some long screws into joist/rafter should do it. Predrill the wood so it doesn't split. Use a drill bit no larger in diameter than the width of the shank of the screw - gullet to gullet.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Cabinetman nailed it as far as the install. After lookin back at your original post I'd say with a 6' span you need another ceiling bracket in the middle (or the closest joist to the center). And the wall bracket you linked to loos like it has some sort of "indents" in the "cup" part where you could install a screw or two secure the rod from sliding out away from the wall. A small "set" screw or two would be a good idea....


----------



## DCA (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks so much guys! I'm off to order the parts from the link cabinetman posted. 

You have helped me so much, thank you both!
DCA


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Best of luck...


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

DCA, You've received excellent advice all around 



Cabinetman's 853 center support has the added advantage of permitting the clothes rod to be longer than 6'
If you keep the projection under the loft fairly short (say a foot) then the whole rod can be removed and set in a corner when not in use.
If you have a problem where the rod slips out off the wall flange when there is no load on the rod, then you could make a small wedge to jam between the center support opening and the rod. It could then be easily taken out to remove the rod.

Let us know how things work out.
.


----------



## DCA (Aug 16, 2009)

*Thanks PaliBob!*

Thanks PaliBob!
Your drawing is very nice and helped me to get a very clear understanding of the undertaking. The parts are ordered and should be here within 10 days. I'll let you all know how it turns out.:thumbup:

All of you here are so friendly and supportive. I appreciate it. I am so glad I stumbled on this site. You guys are great!

Have a wonderful day!
DCA


----------

